# Urban decay foundation oxidizes?



## crod1991 (Jul 28, 2014)

Does this foundation oxidize on anyone? Has anyone had any problems with it, I love how this foundation feels like nothing on but I'm not too crazy about the color choices. 5 seems a little too light and 6 is too dark.


----------



## infinitize (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm also in between #1 and 2. 
  #1 is also more neutral and #2 is more yellow... I wish #1 was an exact shade, just lighter.. 

  but I never had a problem with this foundation oxidizing. 
  I never tried mixing them with oil, but yes they break down a bit patchy, but the color doesn't change at least from my own experience..
  but at the same time, its really your skin's chemistry..


----------



## crod1991 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes very true. I actually ended up getting the right color. I'm shade 5 and it looks great on me. 6 looked too weird on me. Like I said I love this foundation but it doesn't stay on long enough


----------



## crod1991 (Jul 30, 2014)

What kind of skin do u have?


----------



## kirstw91 (Jul 30, 2014)

I've never had any problems with the foundation oxidizing, I have normal to dry skin. The urban decay foundation is one of my favourites.


----------



## infinitize (Jul 30, 2014)

I happen to have a very complicated dry combination acne prone skin type  lol


----------



## crod1991 (Jul 30, 2014)

I think we have the same type of skin lol!


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 30, 2014)

kirstw91 said:


> I've never had any problems with the foundation oxidizing, I have normal to dry skin. The urban decay foundation is one of my favourites.


  Yup! This for me. And I'm 0.5 in case that matters


----------



## ZombieHolly (Aug 27, 2014)

I've tried the shade 0.5 and find it oxidizes like crazy on me but I am very pale and hard to match.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Sep 2, 2014)

Can anyone compare 0.5 to MAC Studio Fix Fluid in NW10? NW10 might be a tad too dark for me but I can still make it work.


----------



## ZombieHolly (Sep 5, 2014)

I'd say 0.5 is similar in shade to NW10, seems a little more peachy as opposed to the pink undertone of NW10.


----------



## Bl0ndiie (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm 3.5 in the summer and I definitely won't use it in the fall/winter.
  It's already a little bit dark for me in the summer and oxidizes a bit but it actually is not the problem in summer 
  I really love this foundation WHEN my skin is perfect. I tried to use it when I've spots or red patches and it doesn't cover anything
  If you have a normal skin and nothing you want to cover, then it's your foundation


----------

